# Dogs Keep getting out, What Kind of Wire to use



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

So basically, my dogs keep getting out my back yard and I hear that animal control always comes but bout time they get there dogs are put up either they went back or my neighbors helps

This Time the control people were there and Diesel was out and barking at him, would not let him in yard..basically I got a citation etc... He just keeps digging under fence, Chicken wired does not help...the cop told me cattle wire...is there any other cheap solutions, or should I just kennel him during while Im at work or gone

...


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

................................


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I use electric fence wire and for escape artists I use a cable run.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

If no one is home he would be safer crated indoors.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

use a grass burner fence energizer!!! that will do the trick.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I dont trust people enough to leave my dogs out while I am not home but if I did I would try to invest in a cable run.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree, he needs some sort of tethering confinement since he is a digger... diggers will turn into climbers if they can't get out.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Either use an overhead cable run setup or 6-12ft chain setup if they're going to be outback without supervision.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

This is the chain setup I use for escapees and/or dog aggressive guys that cant run with my pack. 
It is important that you have another barrier so as to keep outside dogs and people away from your dog while it is on the cable. However the cable should not be able to reach that barrier.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> This is the chain setup I use for escapees and/or dog aggressive guys that cant run with my pack.
> It is i important that you have another barrier so as to keep outside dogs and people away from your dog while it is on the cable. However the cable should not be able to reach that barrier.


:goodpost::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

